# hymns from family radio



## josephhaydn

Family Radio has a lot of good hymns. . They have so many arrangements of uplifting songs and they have incorporated baroque romantic and gospel. Some of my favorites are Great is thy Faithfulness; Be thou my vision, Handels: I know that my redeemer liveth (sometimes with a very beautiful female voice) a Bach chorale O Sacred Head now wounded, and also the children songs. Also they really put the harp in alot of songs which is nice.
Kevin


----------



## david johnson

I don't recall ever listening to them. Congrats on your first post here


----------

